# Bird poop problem



## Devon Z (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi all, I live by the sea and sea gull mess has always been a problem but recently it’s got worse. My car is getting covered in small brown spots of poo all over the car, problem is it doesn’t come off easily! It seems to waxy as it leaves a residue that’s repelles water but it’s requires a lot of rubbing to remove and it’s a big car.

Are there any products that will remove this sort of contamination easily that can used regularly, I cleaned it top to bottom the other day and four hours later it was covered again.

Help:wall:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Autoglym reflow.

Alternatively a hot towel left to sit will soften it and then should be able to hose it off without any damage.


----------



## autonoob (Jun 1, 2020)

I've tried to check the internet and one of the basic solution is to spray hot water with a mixture of baking soda and dish soap, wait for at least 10minutes before wiping it off.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Is dish soap washing up liquid ? It contains salt.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*atbalfour* Sure that works well, but any rag, sponge that will hold water will work just as good. Same as you, leave for 3-5mins and rinse off easy.
See a lot of this with a cable running over the plot where they like to sit. Even on a nice drive a pressure washer struggles when dry. Just splash water over and they are moved as easy as anything. You just can't leave them they really do cause damage to any surface.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Autoglym reflow.


AG Reflow is to remove bird poo *etchings* that can be left in paintwork and not fresh bird poo sitting on the paint. 

Alan W


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Autoglym do bird poo wipes I believe?

When I was in Fowey on holiday the apartment we stayed in had cover stored in a container on the wall that you could put over the car...maybe a car cover would be the easiest solution for you? Faff putting it on and off I guess, I keep my motorbike covered and used to commute on it every day so I just got in the routine...but a bike is a hell of a lot smaller.

I know that was slightly OT but I was thinking as a preventative measure.


----------



## Palladio (Sep 19, 2007)

I've always used this https://www.poorboysworld.co.uk/shop/poorboys-world-bird-sht-remover/. Sometimes you need to let it soak for a bit but works for me.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

The main thing you need to be doing in my opinion is to ceramic coat the paintwork once you have removed the marks etc. I have a similar issue with the industrial estate I work on and the ceramic coating on my Focus ST has helped so much! If the car gets bombed during the days I am able to just spray it with quick detailer and it simply wipes away!


----------



## Devon Z (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks for all replies. A car cover is one solution but is a faff and it’s a big car (Range Rover Sport) It isn’t localised big white splat of poo to deal with but brown spots “all” over the car so that’s a big hot towel or AG pad.
At the moment hot water/washing up liquid and a lot of elbow grease gets most of it off.

Only had the car since December and still working on it, it’s black as well!! Did try Maguars Ceramic coating and it worked okay but doesn’t last.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Devon Z said:


> Thanks for all replies. A car cover is one solution but is a faff and it's a big car (Range Rover Sport) It isn't localised big white splat of poo to deal with but brown spots "all" over the car so that's a big hot towel or AG pad.
> At the moment hot water/washing up liquid and a lot of elbow grease gets most of it off.
> 
> Only had the car since December and still working on it, it's black as well!! Did try Maguars Ceramic coating and it worked okay but doesn't last.


Yeah I definitely feel your pain. I get between 20 and 30 in a day usually once a week in our work car park


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*Devon Z* Ref; our comment about washing liquid and elbow grease.
You really should not need to be using much effort and elbow grease, it will lead to damage to the panels.
Use any of the products suggested, or plain sponge filled with water and let soak. It will it will be very easy to gently wipe off.
If you cannot, try again.
If that does not work it was left way too long on the car and one lesson learn't the hard way.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I use ONR diluted and spray onto blue roll left to sit on the poo for 5 minutes. Then gently wipe off.

Obviously if the cars covered in it then that's a lot of blue roll 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardaudi0 (Aug 18, 2008)

Is this actually bird poo? From the description (waxy, small brown spots, etc) I thought it was some form of insect droppings. I've had a lot of this over the past few weeks, as I did this time last year, so it could be seasonal. We've had quite a bit of rain down here in West Cornwall just lately and this usually removes quite a lot of it if I can't keep on top of it.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

garage_dweller said:


> I use ONR diluted and spray onto blue roll left to sit on the poo for 5 minutes. Then gently wipe off.
> 
> Obviously if the cars covered in it then that's a lot of blue roll
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found ONR to spot on for this as well just as well really seeing as the damn seagulls nest virtually above my drive.although not as big a problem as this


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Devon Z said:


> Only had the car since December and still working on it, it's black as well!! Did try Maguars Ceramic coating and it worked okay but doesn't last.


The Megs ceramic wet wax might be a good half way house as you could apply it with every wash? Or the new Turtle wax equivalent.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Nick-ST said:


> The main thing you need to be doing in my opinion is to ceramic coat the paintwork once you have removed the marks etc. I have a similar issue with the industrial estate I work on and the ceramic coating on my Focus ST has helped so much! If the car gets bombed during the days I am able to just spray it with quick detailer and it simply wipes away!


Ceramics can actually have pretty bad issues with bird ****, the only way to deal with the thing is to catch it early in reality


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

*Richardaudi0* Those spots will be sap or pollen. sooner you remove the easier they will come off. Again, hose down and then they power wash fairly easy. :thumb:


----------



## Zednine (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi, many moons since I last visited. Been busy now live in country and keep bees. Now for the relevent part. Sounds like bee poop. I have 4 hive close to drive and car covered in it. Going to try a few things on it today. Got a few solvents to try and claying. Will let you know if sucessful. 
Do you know if any hives near you?


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

I suggest investing in Paint Protection Film (PPF) for your bonnet and roof. I live under trees and between the sap, bird crap and rotten leaves it was a wise choice.


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

No idea why this never gets mentioned but insect removers work perfectly fine with bird poo. I use Autoglym Active insect remover. Let it sit for a minute and it wipes right off


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Also, a bit of a faf like a car cover, but my neighbour got hold of a couple of giant towels and he ties them to the hood and roof "they tend to get most poo on them" he makes sure they are soaked when putting them on, so any poo already on gets taken off when he takes the towels off and keeps them in a huge drum in water ready for when he gets home.!! Just a thought/suggestion
.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I use ONR diluted to about 16/1 - works great for bird dung and as a QD. Soak the stain and a MF and place it on the stain for a few mins. Wipe off. For really tough ones, Tardis also does a great job but you will need to reapply your wax/sealant.


----------



## lloydrm (May 6, 2019)

I highly recommend a layer or two of fk1000p. Its amazing how well it protects against bird poop. Amazing! 
To clean off, spray detail spray on a damp mf towel, cover the poo and let it sit for a few minutes. Pick them up (careful not to glide the towel on the pint) and hose should take care of it with ease.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I live on the coast all global seagulls live here, I use Stardrops at 10:1 with water, carry some kit in the car get it of early. 

AG so car wipes, just had etching on a 23k Audi V6 S-line bonnet.

AutoGlym had Lifeshine on it plus offered to have the paint resprayed. 
We compounded it off with no damage. 

Take care.John Tht.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Iv got seagulls nesting on my roof, my DI Vessel has been well used this summer. Spray with some cleaner, currently G101 let it sit to loosen the poop then jet off with the DI Vessel water. As long as it's not on too long works for me. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

Zednine said:


> Now for the relevent part. Sounds like bee poop


That's exactly what the little brown spots are!

I had it many moons ago on our works car park. My car at the time (Blue Impreza) used to be covered in the stuff EVERY single day during the summer. It transpires that there were multiple bee hives across the river and after contacting environmental health , the guy came out and explained what was happening.

If this is happening at your place of work then it could be that your car is on the 'flight path' of the bees either flying out or flying back in to their hives!

Nasty stuff and was eating into the lacquer on my Scooby so as others have said, get a ceramic coat on it! :thumb:


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Itstony said:


> *atbalfour* Just splash water over and they are moved as easy as anything. You just can't leave them they really do cause damage to any surface.


Yes a quick blast from the pressure washer is usually enough to make those seagulls move!


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

gishy said:


> I found ONR to spot on for this as well just as well really seeing as the damn seagulls nest virtually above my drive.although not as big a problem as this


Look on the bright side, the wheels and tyres don't look too bad


----------

